# Gotten more resources than you paid for?



## Corporal Clegg (May 22, 2013)

Unintentionally (from non summer/kiddie hosts).

Happened to me twice. 10x bw and 4x ram (both KVM).

Former I noticed just now, latter I cancelled.

Any others, what do/did you do?

Providers, whats your take on this?


----------



## vanarp (May 22, 2013)

Corporal Clegg said:


> Happened to me twice.


 
from summer hosts?


----------



## Corporal Clegg (May 22, 2013)

vanarp said:


> from summer hosts?


No, thanks for mentioning, I'll update original post


----------



## jarland (May 22, 2013)

Corporal Clegg said:


> Providers, whats your take on this?


 

Typically I just say "Enjoy" and let them have their resources. My mistake, their gain.


----------



## Ash (May 22, 2013)

jarland said:


> Typically I just say "Enjoy" and let them have their resources. My mistake, their gain.


This. Its easily enough done when you change package resources etc its easy to forget to update SolusVM after updating WHMS and your website 


That said, i hope these KVM's aren't with us at that rate lmao.


----------



## Corporal Clegg (May 22, 2013)

No, they aren't with you, and I've logged a ticket with the provider in question, but kudos to both of you


----------



## Ivan (May 22, 2013)

My natural action would be to send a ticket saying that I've gotten more resources than what I paid for. =]


----------



## MCH-Phil (May 22, 2013)

As a customer I would sent a ticket.  As a business, like someone else said I believe, my mistake is your gain.  Mistakes happen, it's all about how you respond to them.


----------



## JDiggity (May 22, 2013)

I always respond, with the enjoy your extra resources, no charge!


----------



## vanarp (May 22, 2013)

Curious to know if any provider does that intentionally..?


----------



## JDiggity (May 22, 2013)

yes when I know they are going to install ubuntu on a 512mb plan.


----------



## TruvisT (May 22, 2013)

Corporal Clegg said:


> Unintentionally (from non summer/kiddie hosts).
> 
> Happened to me twice. 10x bw and 4x ram (both KVM).
> 
> ...


Just let them have it. I've doubled clients RAM on purpose as well randomly just to be nice. When you sit on Nodes with 74GB+ you have plenty to spare so you don't care.


----------



## Corporal Clegg (May 22, 2013)

TruvisT said:


> Just let them have it. I've doubled clients RAM on purpose as well randomly just to be nice. When you sit on Nodes with 74GB+ you have plenty to spare so you don't care.


Aka not enough "clients"?


----------



## TruvisT (May 22, 2013)

Corporal Clegg said:


> Aka not enough "clients"?


Not really. Most honestly don't do anything resource intensive. I thnk the biggest user is this radio station but they mostly use bandwidth lol.
The only resource intense users I have ever seen are MineCrafters but I push them off to dedicateds.


----------



## vanarp (May 22, 2013)

24khost said:


> yes when I know they are going to install ubuntu on a 512mb plan.


 
You mean Ubuntu desktop or Ubuntu Server (non-gui)?


----------



## D. Strout (May 22, 2013)

What is this sorcery? Extra resources? How can I get me some?

Seriously, this has never happened to me in all my on and off ~50 VPSes.


----------



## dominicl (May 22, 2013)

We'd let them have the extra. Our mistake, their gain. We try to get things right


----------



## arelink (May 23, 2013)

Never actually provisioned any server with more than ordered, but if we ever did the customer would definitively just get to keep it.

I did once order a VPS to test from another provider, and ordered some extras which were never billed, but provisioned. After contacting them they never did anything about it. Maybe they had the same attitude? I think most hosting companies would.


----------

